
ACT-R: A cognitive architecture - susi22
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACT-R
======
efnunes
ACT-R is used for malware analysis, determining the task a given piece of
malware is designed to perform.

Paper: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.01930](http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.01930)

~~~
c06n
My main beef with the ACT-R community is that they do not regularly provide
the source code for their models. It drives me nuts. You can claim anything
that your model supposedly has achieved. If there is no source I am not able
to evaluate that claim, and I cannot make real use of this progress, also
because the papers contain rarely an explicit algorithm.

This paper here is a notable exception inasmuch they do document their
algorithm.

------
brudgers
Download available:
[http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/software/](http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/software/)

~~~
mindcrime
In addition to the software, many (most?) of the important papers relating to
ACT-R are available for download as well.

[http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/publication/](http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/publication/)

This is a good one: "How Can The Human Mind Occur In The Physical Universe"
[http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/wordpress/?post_type=publications&p...](http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/wordpress/?post_type=publications&p=14305)

and

"A Spreading Activation Theory of Memory"
[http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/wordpress/?post_type=publications&p...](http://act-r.psy.cmu.edu/wordpress/?post_type=publications&p=13730)

